# When to use cross-under and cross-over turns



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good one. I'll be watching this one myself and I don't know either!

All I know is that I use cross-under when I'm hauling ass and bombing because that's just what feels right.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Crossunder vs crossoverturns: Crossunder turns tend to be quicker and more finess. Crossover tends to be more powerful and in alignment. You will typically see crossunder in the bumps and cross over when racing/carving. You can ride a lot of similiar terrain using either. The terminology is more to describe how something is being accomplished than describing a limitation to what can be ridden by either.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cruising = cross over

mobbing = cross under


----------

